# Anybody go last night????



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone went last night......the Tide was supposed to be NEAPING (or is it Nipping?) but it seems like the weather dropping like it did would have got any fish that were left to hit the beach.....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

neap tide... =NO GOOD:banghead


----------



## bulminnow (Oct 11, 2007)

Well I was Neeaaaaaapppin on da couch and I was warm!!!! I did seesomeon the travel channel and the Jacksonville blog (18 lb'er) talkin about a deep fry party!!!!!!!!


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

***


----------



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

went last night and hit pickens around 5pm till around 9pm. was calm and not that bad with the temp. kinda nice. only got 3 small flounder around 16 inches and 4 jarhead mullet. if it hadn't been sooooo calm and clear i'd have never seen those 3. they were in deeper water and pretty buried up. saw maybe 3 small ones. passed maybe 5 boats and each boat had one or none. sure looks like the run is over to me


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Went to Pikens as well,SLIM PIKENS 1-18" started at 5:00 pm left at 8:30pm. I also believe it's over:crying

Spike


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i dont know about your neck of the woods (or water)

but the flounder are still showing up over here in pascagoula...ill have pics in a bit!


----------



## bulminnow (Oct 11, 2007)

I saw you at Johnson Beach here's your sign:moon


----------



## wcgolf (Oct 9, 2007)

how's the boyscout troop?


----------

